# Sabine River White Bass Report



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Went fishing Saturday above Toledo Bend, launched at River Ridge. The river is pretty high and the water is moving a little fast. Fished from about 8am to 1pm and only caught 1 white bass. We fished down stream of the ramp. I talked to a guy that has a place on the river and he says they just haven't come up the river yet. I hope to try again in two weeks. If anyone goes before then, please post a report.


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm going out of Logansport Tuesday morning to give it a try I will let you know whats happening.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the report. 

The run seems to be two to three weeks later this year than last on the Trinity river watershed. Sounds like it may be the same on the Sabine watershed.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Below the Dam in Livingstons on fire....
as Soon as Sabine starts we'll be there every weekend for 6 weeks @ River ridge


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Can the run start suddenly, like no fish one week then limits in a week or two?


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

hit the sabine at logansport yesterday. I only caught 2 white bass but I did come home with 29 catfish. Water is still moving pretty swift and the water is still muddy.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

What bait did you catch your catfish on?


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

I caught them on crawfish. I always take some when I go fish for the whites. If the whites arent biteing I will fish for the yellow bass and catfish. My largest white was caught on crawfish last year. It was 3lbs 14ozs.


----------

